# Manchester Hospitals... St Mary's/Wythensawe ect



## taloolah

Can anyone recommend a hospital in the Manchester/Trafford area? I'm moving to Sale in December and need to chose a hospital pretty quick! I really would like to use a birthing pool but can't find anything online, I gave birth to DS in Bolton Hospital and I thought really highly of it, I might just travel through to Bolton hahaha


----------



## Rebaby

I gave birth in St Mary's last time and work at Wythenshawe so if you've got anything specific to ask i'll do my best to help :thumbup:

They both have Delivery Suites as well as Midwifery Led Units, and both the Midwifery Led Units have birth pools, St Mary's definitely has two pool rooms and i think Wythenshawe has two as well.


----------



## taloolah

Oh wow thanks, I think I would be closer too Wythenshawe living in Sale? So would you recommend it over St Mary's or visa versa?


----------



## Rebaby

Yes you'd definitely be closer to Wythenshawe, and although St Mary's isn't much further distance wise, the traffic up towards town can get quite bad so you'd have to factor that in iykwim?

The rooms on MLU at Wythenshawe are lovely, as maternity staff we got a sneak peek at them before they opened up and they're very homely, i almost changed my mind actually and wanted to book there instead of St Mary's but for us it was about practicality as even though i work at Wythenshawe, we're literally just around the corner from St Mary's and my partner doesn't drive so we had to think about the logistics.

They're both quite similar in many ways to be honest- St Mary's is a new building (opened in summer 2009) so the facilities are very shiny, new and modern (although like anywhere in the nhs- that doesn't mean there's necessarily enough staff to actually look after everyone :roll: ) Wythenshawe maternity unit is a very old building but we're being refurbished inside, so delivery suite and MLU and the postnatal ward have all been done up very recently, and building work is still going on on the neonatal unit.

If you have any complications in your pregnancy or birth St Mary's is a good place to be as they have all kinds of specialists there, like fetal medicine, and their neonatal unit is massive and they do neonatal surgery etc, but if you're unlikely to need any of that and are having a straightforward pregnancy and hoping for a nice natural birth i'd say probably Wythenshawe was your best bet.

It's really hard to say though as i did feel i was well cared for at St Mary's, it was clean and new and the staff were lovely. It was busy and short staffed on the postnatal ward but that's the same anywhere i think.

Both the units are the same in the sense that you turn up in labour and are 'assessed' as being suitable for the MLU or sent to Delivery Suite iykwim?

The community MWs you'd see in Sale would probably be part of the Wythenshawe team, if that makes a difference to you.

HTH? :flower:


----------



## taloolah

Thankyou, You have been really helpful. Think I'l stick to Wythenshaw with it being closer, it just makes sense. 

Thanks again, and good luck with your impending labour xxxx


----------



## pinkycat

hi, i lived in Sale all my life until recently, my eldest DD was born in Wythenshawe i would recommend it. I had severe PE so stayed there for 4weeks :wacko: the MW's were lovely and were very good with me.


----------



## taloolah

Thankyou :)


----------



## Quackquack99

I'm originally from manchester, I was born at st mary as was my mum and grandma and this is completely o/t but by new, do you mean the red building doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## taloolah

yes I have read they have relocated and a new building has been built


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi,
I think living in Trafford you probably don't get a choice and will be sent to Wythenshaw. It's where i am (as I live just down the road in Hale) and it's actually OK. I've not seen the delivery area yet, just the antenatal part but they've got 8 private rooms with birthing pools I understand and have heard from friends it's a bit like staying in a hotel!


----------



## taloolah

Ooh thanks, with NHS though you do get to choose your hospital within the area, they have the NHS Choices thing, but yeh I think it makes sense to go to wythenshawe anyway xxx


----------



## Rebaby

taloolah said:


> Thankyou, You have been really helpful. Think I'l stick to Wythenshaw with it being closer, it just makes sense.
> 
> Thanks again, and good luck with your impending labour xxxx

Glad i could help :hugs: and good luck to you too!



Quackquack99 said:


> I'm originally from manchester, I was born at st mary as was my mum and grandma and this is completely o/t but by new, do you mean the red building doesn't exist anymore?

Nope, it was being knocked down last time i went past. The new building is directly nextdoor to the old one though- just set back on Hathersage Road :thumbup:



lozza1uk said:


> Hi,
> I think living in Trafford you probably don't get a choice and will be sent to Wythenshaw

You can choose wherever you like to give birth hun (not that i'm trying to put you off Wythenshawe! :winkwink: )


----------



## lozza1uk

Didn't realise I got a choice! Although I'd have chosen Wythenshawe anyway as it's only 2 miles away and i can be there in less than 10 minutes. My DH is hopeless with directions but even he seems to be able to find his way there, which i'm sure will be vital in 6 months time!!


----------



## elfy_p

I'm in Manchester and got to choose between St Mary's and Wythenshawe. I chose St Mary's cos its closer and easy to get to as we dont have a car.
I'm very nervous after reading a lot about short staffed maternity units, and mums and babies suffering even dying cos there aren;t enough staff.
What are people's experiences of St Mary's? Do they give help and support with breastfeeding? And how long after giving birth do they send u home if u and baby are ok?


----------



## KatieB

I gave birth in Wythenshawe and couldn't have asked for better care and a better team of midwives. Like Lozza1uk says though, if you live in Trafford Borough you'll be allocated Wythenshawe Hospital most likely, I'm from Altrincham. Good luck with your the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Bertie80

Hiya

I gave birth to my daughter in July at wythenshawe and have to say the midwives and doctors were fantastic....I had been diagnoised with PE and was induced at 39 weeks....there were some complications at the end and the staff were amazing and it was down to them that my daughter is here today.

(Not saying St Mary's would not have been the same but just to let you know how good they were in an emergency)

HTH xx


----------



## Katielouisa

Im from Altrincham, I didn't get a choice it was just wythensawe people i ask about wythensawe say it's a great hospital to pop baby out in ! I would say I'd tell you but from your ticker and mine we are due on the same day! So maybe we will bump in to each other lol x


----------



## lozza1uk

Katielouisa said:


> Im from Altrincham, I didn't get a choice it was just wythensawe people i ask about wythensawe say it's a great hospital to pop baby out in ! I would say I'd tell you but from your ticker and mine we are due on the same day! So maybe we will bump in to each other lol x

You can tell me! I also live in Altrincham!


----------



## taloolah

ah ladies, I dont want to sound stalker-ish but I move December 17th and will literally know no-one is the area :) would you fancy staying in touch and meeting in future having a new mummy-friend?


----------



## taloolah

Katielouisa said:


> Im from Altrincham, I didn't get a choice it was just wythensawe people i ask about wythensawe say it's a great hospital to pop baby out in ! I would say I'd tell you but from your ticker and mine we are due on the same day! So maybe we will bump in to each other lol x


:haha: might see you in hospital :)


----------

